#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  ETAP Software

## rogerpcll

I would like to hear opinions/comments about this software and/or know if there is an available (usable) copy. Thanks

See More: ETAP Software

----------


## mymoon

I have ETAP ver 5.5 and ver 5.03
Contact with :
aniaserginova@yahoo.com

----------


## sperb

Dear rogerpcll, here are the links (ETAP 5.03):

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Best Regards,

Sperb

----------


## rogerpcll

Thanks alot for your help! We feel this software should be of great interest.

----------


## kumfuamor

I have etap v6.0.0, unlimited installation, all modules working, works on stand alone computer. If interested contact me.

kumfuamor@yahoo.com

----------


## premo83

Dear friends,
can anyone confirm that ETAP 5.0.3 is working in laptop or not?
if yes please telll me how to install. i tried so many times. i got a message as " USB device busy"

please help me

----------


## premo83

Dear friends,
can anyone confirm that ETAP 5.0.3 is working in laptop or not?
if yes please telll me how to install. i tried so many times. i got a message as " USB device busy"

please help me

----------


## h_al_alfy

Dear kumfuamor;

Appreciate if you can share ETAP 6.0 within this great forum.  I believe it is better than individual contact through emails.  For sure you'll find many people who are interested in it since we have lots of people still running after ETAP 4 and 5.03.

Thanks in advance

----------


## kumfuamor

etap 503 will not work on laptop without parallel port

----------


## kumfuamor

I have the following versions of etap;

etap v5.5.0
etap v5.5.6
etap v6.0.0

all is unlimited installation and all modules working. anyone interested just email me.

kumfuamor@yahoo.com

----------


## kumfuamor

You can find my tutorila on the link below:

ETAP556 TUTORIAL Link: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


ETAP v6.0.0 Tutorial Link: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


kumfuamor@yahoo.com

----------


## eeeng02

Follow the link. This a forum for power system software. Lots of goodies
Working ETAP 6.0 is there. Search for name Mohan post. I download and it work on my laptop. All modules are working. Don't pay for it. Enjoy it.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nnelson

thank eeeng02

See More: ETAP Software

----------


## krishnaraj

Thanks a lot i have found your demo is excellent.can you pls tell me whether etap 6 works on windows vista,help me pls

----------


## krishnaraj

hello,

can any one help me to install etap6 on my windows vista os laptop

----------


## LOST

Dear eeeng02, 
Is it demo version or full working?

----------


## kumfuamor

I have fully working ETAP v7.0.0, if interested just email me.

kumfuamor@yahoo.com

----------


## kaper

> I have etap v6.0.0, unlimited installation, all modules working, works on stand alone computer. If interested contact me.
> 
> kumfuamor@yahoo.com



Hello, could you post the ----- please

----------


## kaper

> I have fully working ETAP v7.0.0, if interested just email me.
> 
> kumfuamor@yahoo.com



Could you post the ----- Please
Thx

----------


## pallanpalpu

anybody have new device 
library file of etap 5.0.3

----------


## bugmenot1

DOWNLOAD HERE:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-----:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pallanpalpu

down loded ETAP 6, but file correpted?

----------


## Draztcode

Hi.. I need the version 5.56 for laptops free!

If yours can help... thanks!

----------


## den02

> Dear friends,
> can anyone confirm that ETAP 5.0.3 is working in laptop or not?
> if yes please telll me how to install. i tried so many times. i got a message as " USB device busy"
> 
> please help me



Etap 5.0.3 it's working in laptop. but i use VMware as virtual PC.. Host OS wind**s vista and os in VMware wind**s Xp. and define IDE harddrive

----------


## handoko

thanks. work in my pc

See More: ETAP Software

----------


## lipsha kapsha

Dear kumfuamor

I need etap v6.0.0, if you send me to lipshakapsha@gmail.com , I really appriciate.

with regards

Lipsha Kapsha

----------


## Rudi Tua

Thank you very much mr. Bugmenot1, its work on my notebook. I just simply follow the direction. Good work friend.

----------


## wawan

> I have etap v6.0.0, unlimited installation, all modules working, works on stand alone computer. If interested contact me.
> 
> kumfuamor@yahoo.com




Dont email him, he ask payment for offering:

US$1500 cost for etap7
US$1000 cost for etap6
US$700 cost for etap5.5.6

all are unlimited installation

----------


## wawan

Dont email . He ask payment for offering

US$1500 cost for etap7
US$1000 cost for etap6
US$700 cost for etap5.5.6

all are unlimited installation

----------


## wawan

> I have ETAP ver 5.5 and ver 5.03
> Contact with :
> aniaserginova@yahoo.com







> I have etap v6.0.0, unlimited installation, all modules working, works on stand alone computer. If interested contact me.
> 
> kumfuamor@yahoo.com







> I have the following versions of etap;
> 
> etap v5.5.0
> etap v5.5.6
> etap v6.0.0
> 
> all is unlimited installation and all modules working. anyone interested just email me.
> 
> kumfuamor@yahoo.com



Dont email. it is pay

US$1500 cost for etap7
US$1000 cost for etap6
US$700 cost for etap5.5.6

all are unlimited installation

----------


## wawan

> DOWNLOAD HERE:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...





please upload another link. the link is deleted

----------


## wawan

> You can find my tutorila on the link below:
> 
> ETAP556 TUTORIAL Link: 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the link is not exist.

----------


## Rudi Tua

Wawan ... the link is still there, I've just download it a few days ago. try again

----------


## khansalar

LinkList not found.

----------


## Rudi Tua

I've tried. yes its been blocked with this sentence
==========
Error
This file is suspected to contain illegal content and has been blocked. After the file has been blocked for 7 days it will automatically be deleted, if the block is not removed by RapidShare. For this reason, a download of this file is currently not possible. 
=====================================

Maybe the etap complain

----------


## Rudi Tua

I've tried. yes its been blocked with this sentence
==========
Error
This file is suspected to contain illegal content and has been blocked. After the file has been blocked for 7 days it will automatically be deleted, if the block is not removed by RapidShare. For this reason, a download of this file is currently not possible. 
=====================================

Maybe the etap complain

----------


## GORTEM

ETAP 6 WORKING FULL!!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Disfrutenlo.See More: ETAP Software

----------


## rahgoshafan

thanks

----------


## trimonline

> Dear rogerpcll, here are the links (ETAP 5.03):
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



alls not work,,!can you share it again please,

----------


## amroha

daer friend

can you please send me the link to download ETAP version 7.0 , your help will be highly appreciated my e-mail is     jpnagar@hotmail.com

----------


## mkhurram79

> Dear rogerpcll, here are the links (ETAP 5.03):
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




thanks for links

----------


## trimonline

> the link is not exist.



yes his right  :Wink: 





> ETAP 6 WORKING FULL!!
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thank Gortem GBU :Big Grin:

----------


## cargem

ETAP 7.0 ORIGINAL ISO
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ETAP_7_----- full functions
if you want ----- go to 

chieprice@yandex.ru or
chea669@yahoo.com

----------


## cargem

```
!ETAP_7_FINAL full_ functions
  http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/365059/
```

----------


## amroha

Dear Cargem,

thanks for the links for etap 7, but pls be inform that some of the link are not valid, can you please check  the follwoing link and upload it again.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

also file 22 is missing 

Also pls confirm if it is fully working software 

Regards
ahmed

----------


## lubl

would you please reupload part 15 and 22.
thanks

----------


## elect-pro

```
thats good link 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118930513/daad73a2/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part01.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118930613/d8ebcdfb/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part02.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119001021/6721c46f/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part03.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118933223/e67a990a/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part04.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118935885/dd0a0ebf/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part05.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118943977/22159aa7/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part06.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118947066/ccba37a8/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part07.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118950592/ea333c9c/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part08.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118968000/5120762d/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part09.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118972340/65d7c4a4/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part10.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/118976840/e6e0bc12/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part11.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119181623/768e4195/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part12.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119181823/7c106c9f/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part13.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119182294/1ea20acf/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part14.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/121839322/2f49b25a/_E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part15.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119171337/ec63e1f7/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part16.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119174832/a7820aab/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part17.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119177662/c2de7c0a/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part18.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119180079/571d4719/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part19.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119182739/9c375c13/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part20.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119185486/70ed1ea9/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part21.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119187752/6a61d22f/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part22.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/119189384/d17ad6b8/E_T_A_P_v7_0_0part23.html
```





```
ALL THESE CRS 
ETAP_7_cr full functions
Siemens SINCAL V5.5 2009Apr
Siemens SINCAL V5.5 2008 Oct
Siemens SINCAL V5.4 2008Apr
NEPLAN Viewer - Version 5.3.5
NEPLAN Viewer - Version 5.4.1
PSSE/_30 
PSSE/_31
cape 2007
cape 2008
RoseMount tank radar 2008/9
and all versions of etap
ONLY IN 
chieprice@yandex.ru or
chea669@yahoo.com
```


chieprice@yandex.ru or
chea669@yahoo.com

----------


## elect-pro

md5 for files

1_cdc10d25afc830fa2affda6f9cd5e698
2_76b860a2277f1bfed0daf08cd13e0c54
3-8682f551dfd030475527f66b1341f068
4-61efa00fb16bce937355af41b13e75d2
5-997587539c3d3b47200aceaaadca4abc
6-803d7af80c2f47b271b7d41ef2b78f1d
7-a9a0e0f3b9f91930e863a59793cef984
8-1ec7f4ecd6a21a887660838fe695f934
9-509b6ebc3c6065b0d1c8885fd393f6ea
10-2c252f1a869cde89bf4b8ca20c3961d9
11-1977b34c47f14b34d6d117213fc0c91b
12-f989b0114d17ff0f023e1925054587ff
13-762eaa7a4f16d249c0f230a9cbcbe234
14-1d01dcd06a48f0d5d77cbf4d9b6da626
15-6dec8b7728cf268e85e162cce1777d83
16-2a704f74fe3cb6e78f298781f9bcf94e
17-98e3fa3b30a5ec346c07ba4e3fc77ca7
18-f448e347f75df4a366ed28630ed5d668
19-55720161bc3de463bf9d5e4cd9e92828
20-bbf3450be0e2683c06dbc154b05ce7aa
21-4119d2c29681964f8e5744833eba3112
22-8e9c54ccca05cccf6f725ba1635ceb25
23-61eb3672c08a9b296694117d961d5e97

----------


## lubl

> md5 for files
> 
> 1_cdc10d25afc830fa2affda6f9cd5e698
> 2_76b860a2277f1bfed0daf08cd13e0c54
> 3-8682f551dfd030475527f66b1341f068
> 4-61efa00fb16bce937355af41b13e75d2
> 5-997587539c3d3b47200aceaaadca4abc
> 6-803d7af80c2f47b271b7d41ef2b78f1d
> 7-a9a0e0f3b9f91930e863a59793cef984
> ...



would you please explain about the code you had entered ... I do not know how to use it.
thanksSee More: ETAP Software

----------


## elect-pro

this is hash for files,i use it to know if the file good or wrong thats all
use this tool 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
regards

----------


## f81aa

elect-pro, you are right.

In cryptography, MD5 (Message-Digest algorithm 5) is a widely used cryptographic hash function with a 128-bit hash value. As an Internet  standard (RFC 1321), MD5 has been employed in a wide variety of security applications, and is also commonly used to check the integrity of files.

More information is given in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

elect-pro, thanks for hashcalc.zip.

Regards

----------


## prapto

Thanks Gortem link for part 5 was broken please re-upload it....regards

----------


## MiKoRiZa

I have downloaded all parts with no problems :Smile:  TNX.
Now the only problem is that i don't have license  :Big Grin: 
For CD key you can use one from version 4.0 (9G8-1IP-OME), but you can't use ETAPSDB.dll from version 4.0.

Does anybody have working ----- for version 7.0? I could try to make working ----- for 7.0, has anybody any information of protection which is used in ETAP 7.0?

----------


## LOST

you should bypass that code if you want to ----- it.
I dont have part2.
If you could please upload just part2 for me.
i have problem with previous link for part2.
thanks

----------


## MiKoRiZa

It means that I only need install it without cd code and it will work?

I have downloaded and uploaded If for you:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Does anybody have PSS/E for upload ?

----------


## LOST

thanks. but it is the same link that i have.
i cant download it. please upload again and send me new link.'
thanks

----------


## prapto

> ETAP 6 WORKING FULL!!
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



I still cannot download part 5 bro...please upload

----------


## MiKoRiZa

Neither, can I download part 5. They have removed that file. If someone have it please uppload  :Smile:  I have downloaded version 7.

----------


## beco57

dear :
thank you for your great effort about ETAP 7 but please can you advise me how we can use this code and how to ----- ETAP7
best regards

----------


## luis4170

Serial for ETAP 7.0.0:

9dqDk78cfc#Y8r5NA6SQsrMFJTPMuTBnQ+xy

----------


## MiKoRiZa

I have deleted serial because of some personal reasons. Contact me on PM for more info.

See More: ETAP Software

----------


## MiKoRiZa

I have deleted this post because of some personal reasons. Contact me on PM for more info.

----------


## elect-pro

ETAP_7_----- full functions 
ETAP_6_----- full functions 
Siemens SINCAL V5.5 2009Apr 
Siemens SINCAL V5.5 2008 Oct 
Siemens SINCAL V5.4 2008Apr 
NEPLAN Viewer - Version 5.3.5 
NEPLAN Viewer - Version 5.4.1 
NEPLAN Viewer - Version 5.4.2 
SIEMENS POWER TECHNOLOGIES INTERNATIONAL
POWER SYSTEM SIMULATOR--PSS(tm)E-29.0
POWER SYSTEM SIMULATOR--PSS(tm)E-30.1.0
POWER SYSTEM SIMULATOR--PSS(R)E-31.2.0
POWER SYSTEM SIMULATOR--PSS(R)E-32.0
DIGSILENT POWERFACTORY 14 
DIGSILENT POWERFACTORY 13 
PLS_CADD v9.20
cape 2007 
cape 2008 
ASPEN OneLiner/Power Flow V9.7 Network/Local keys
ASPEN OneLiner/Power Flow V10  Network/Local keys
RoseMount tank radar 2009 
RoseMount tank radar 2008 
and all versions of etap 
ONLY IN 
chieprice@yandex.ru or 
chea669@yahoo.com 
best regards

----------


## luis4170

Thanks MiKoriZa.
It is better than mine. 
Your serial gives Full Capabilities and 65535 busses for ETAP 7.0.0. 
Tested with Windows Vista, SP2, 32 Bits. Everything OK.





> Thank you, last week I have found this workinhg key  
> 9dp8kD6Ncc#Y8r5FBL+QEn3DHqDBKR<7Nc4/

----------


## luis4170

:EEK!:   ETAP 7.0.0.   :Big Grin: 
=============
Full Capabilities and 65535 busses. 
Tested with Windows Vista, SP2, 32 Bits. Everything OK and working.


Serial for ETAP 7.0.0.: 
----------------------
9dp8kD6Ncc#Y8r5FBL+QEn3DHqDBKR<7Nc4/


Software located in:
--------------------

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dein2k

hi guys,

i have a problem in Etap 7.0 with license manager. How can I put serial key? Or please give us step by step? please....

----------


## luis4170

Make the test installing ETAP 6.0 and its ********. Later install ETAP 7.0.0
ETAP 6.0 can be found in other posts of this forum.

Additionally, please check my other post:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## MiKoRiZa

You don't have to instal ETAP 6.0 , just install etap 7.0. Then start program that install virtual key driver (c-a-k from ver. 6.0), restart computer and than when you start etap 7 dialog will ask you for key. If this dialog doesn't appear check that you have Dallas.sys in your %root%\system32\drivers.

If anyone have PSSE please upload, all this tools are only used for education  :Smile:

----------


## dein2k

Good day,

Guys,

At last I finally put serial # in etap 7.0...... with a code of               9dp8kD6Ncc#Y8r5FBL+QEn3DHqDBKR<7Nc4/

I just use peta which is used in etap 6.0 and then restart..... and that's all put serial # for etap 7.0

All functions are activated except realtime such as Virtual Monitoring, On-Demand Monitoring


Keep up guys, thanks a lot...... I hope also etap 7.1 will release soon.....

----------


## MiKoRiZa

Virutal Monitoring and On-Demand Monitoring are in conflict with Intelligent Monitoring so they all cannot be activated in same time.




> Good day,
> 
> Guys,
> 
> At last I finally put serial # in etap 7.0...... with a code of               9dp8kD6Ncc#Y8r5FBL+QEn3DHqDBKR<7Nc4/
> 
> I just use peta which is used in etap 6.0 and then restart..... and that's all put serial # for etap 7.0
> 
> All functions are activated except realtime such as Virtual Monitoring, On-Demand Monitoring
> ...

----------


## rahgoshafan

please share mediance again

----------


## Setto72mr

Hi everyone,

glad to join the forum,

here are download links to HashCalc v2.02 Portable, no installation:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*elect-pro*,

can you tell us something more about Siemens Simulation Software PSS SINCAL? As I know there is a new version now - PSS SINCAL v6.5.

Thanks.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## saurabhkumarsaxena

link is not working ...


Please upload againSee More: ETAP Software

----------


## justin27

GORTEM, would like to request for re-upload of Part 5. It seems unavailable.

THanks.

----------


## justin27

> ETAP 6 WORKING FULL!!
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Please re-upload Part 5 again.. Many thanks!

----------


## Setto72mr

Can someone, Please, give that useful information about the sizes in MB/GB of the ETAP 5.0.3 and ETAP 6.0.0 installation directories ?

For ETAP 7.0.0 they are:

C:\ETAP 700\  -  4,63 GB
C:\Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\ETAP License Manager 700\  -  10,2 MB

Thanks.   :Confused:

----------


## hadibahal

Hi 
please help me
i can`t ----- ETAP 7.0.0 and i can`t use serial number

----------


## hadibahal

hi guys,

i have a problem in Etap 7.0 with license manager. How can I put serial key? Or please give us step by step? please....

----------


## Rudi Tua

> hi guys,
> 
> i have a problem in Etap 7.0 with license manager. How can I put serial key? Or please give us step by step? please....



Hi My Dear Friend

I think you should try to search the forum first.
but Try this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good Luck
Regards

----------


## hadibahal

Hi
my friend 
delete this link *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
please help me

----------


## Rudi Tua

Sorry, You are just not lucky this time, I dont know why, the thread is missing now.

To answer your question, try this my friend
           copy all files (on the DVD) at LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS ----- to ------ C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\
Then run software and input license number.

----------


## axowuci

Can someone reupload the ******** file, link is broken...

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
Am having problem with ETAP 7 license manager. In above post it was mention to run ETAP 6 peta. Non of link is working. Request Please arrange to send me link for ETAP 6 peta, my email id is 
raj151857@gmail.com.
Regards
Rajesh sharma

----------


## abhilash

Hello Friends...
I have installed ETAP 7, but i cannot use the License key which is OK with Windows XP.
Please any of you give advice or solution for the same for Windows Vista Home Basic
Regards....

----------


## shahiriqbal

I have downloaded and installed ETAP 7 on windows7-64bit operating system....I am having problem with inserting the liscense key......PETA 6 link is not working....and if anyone has got the latest ----- to the software please upload it....your help will be appriciated....

See More: ETAP Software

----------


## mudiyaauy

ETAP Software  The software is Very useful one i heard...But i have not used it...

----------


## raj151857

Dear All,
Can you please tell me that project build in ETAP 7.1.0C can work in ETAP 7. Regards

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends, Please upload ETAP 7.1 with ******** at Earliest.

----------


## raj151857

Thanks to all Friends I got ETAP 7 & ******** working fine, God Bless to all .

----------


## shahiriqbal

Where did you find it raj151857....does it work on windows 7...64bit

----------


## shahiriqbal

does it eork on windows 7 64bit

----------


## kumfuamor

> Dear All,
> Can you please tell me that project build in ETAP 7.1.0C can work in ETAP 7. Regards



No...etap file made from higher version will not work on lower version....that's how OTI company's business strategy. A wise and clever one...

----------


## raj151857

Dear Shahiriqbal,
I work on Windows Xp 32 bit only as Digsi, SEL  & all other relays & Plc releted software works fine on windows Xp. ETAP 7.0 also works fine on windows xp 32 bit.In my opinion Xp is best to work with enginering softwares.

----------


## jiguparmar

Download from
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
OR
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jiguparmar

> You can find my tutorila on the link below:
> 
> ETAP556 TUTORIAL Link: 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Request to upload new links if possible . This links shows an Error.

Thanks.
Jignesh.Parmar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rudi Tua

> I have downloaded and installed ETAP 7 on windows7-64bit operating system....I am having problem with inserting the liscense key......PETA 6 link is not working....and if anyone has got the latest ----- to the software please upload it....your help will be appriciated....



Hi shahiriqbal, I am not experienced with 64bit, but if you have gone installing until PETA-6, then I think it is no problem with 64bit, I guess the problem is with your antivirus .... try to disable it before running PETA-6 file.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> I have downloaded and installed ETAP 7 on windows7-64bit operating system....I am having problem with inserting the liscense key......PETA 6 link is not working....and if anyone has got the latest ----- to the software please upload it....your help will be appriciated....



Hi again,


I've read the installing manual book, it says "The ETAP License Manager 7.0.0 is compatible with 32-bit and 64-bit computers and earlier versions of ETAP" so then, it must be also working fine with 64bit. please try.See More: ETAP Software

----------


## ananks3

Can any one help me how to ----- Etap 7.0

----------


## pvenky

Can any one post etap 7.1 for 64 bit windows system

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Can any one help me how to ----- Etap 7.0



Please search the forum. Thanks

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Can any one post etap 7.1 for 64 bit windows system



Any body can help ?, I'd love to if anyone have it

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
Please load links for ETAP 7.1.0 with ******** ASAP.

----------


## abbas_basil

Guys there is no ******** for the 64bit edition. I'm looking for someone to make it for me. peta works only on the 32bit edition. If anyone know any person who can make it please post.

----------


## alperterc

hi
would you please upload the links also to rapid.
thx in advance

----------


## sms149

pls upload the link again

----------


## sms149

pls upload the link again

----------


## jhunsg37

> Guys there is no ******** for the 64bit edition. I'm looking for someone to make it for me. peta works only on the 32bit edition. If anyone know any person who can make it please post.



I also tried installing etap 7 on window 7 64bit and peta of etap 6 is not working...

----------


## raj151857

Friends, Please upload Mipower or ETAP 7.1 with ********.

----------


## premo83

Dear Friends, 
I installed ETAP 7.0.0 in my laptop and i am able to open the example program, but i am not ale to open any component librart, i am getting a error message of " A required resource was unavailable ". 
can anybody help in this.
thanks in advance 


PremSee More: ETAP Software

----------


## praaasac

Hello, this is my first post, and I already ask for something...  :Frown: 

But I looking for NEPLAN software, and can't find almost nothing.
I study electrical engineering and I got demo from my university(this is verry poor demo).
I try to copy full neplan from University's computer, but this full version is without licens(hardlock/licens module missing...).

So if someone have this to share me, I will be appreciate. I have some application for share also.

Please contact me on PM.

Thank, and sorry on my bad english...  :Smile: 


EDIT:

I download demo of new version of NEPLAN with all functionality that I need only on small networks.

----------


## babak_magpe

part 5, have broken link, please re upload, thanks.

----------


## babak_magpe

> Please re-upload Part 5 again.. Many thanks!



cpart 5 has problem, please upload again.

----------


## rahgoshafan

HI 
any body have etap 7.1?

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Dear Friends, 
> I installed ETAP 7.0.0 in my laptop and i am able to open the example program, but i am not ale to open any component librart, i am getting a error message of " A required resource was unavailable ". 
> can anybody help in this.
> thanks in advance 
> Prem



Hi Premo83,
I've been once got the same problem when I install ETAP on my aspireone-D255 netbook, got me dizzy until finally I decided to reformat my netbook (and finally ETAP works)
I think it is about windows file resources that has been replaced by other program, so that ETAP cannot use windows resources.
I think it might be a help if you repair your windows using original windows software. but frankly ... I dont know in detail.
Regards.

----------


## raerband

hi, can you give for me the link to download the good ******* file of the ETAP 7.0.0 software?

----------


## knickick

Is your ETAP ver 5.5 is the latest? How much is it?

----------


## khalifa1

hello friends,
if sameone have the medecine of ETAP 7 Windows 7 64 bit please share
thx for help

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hai khalifa1
its been asked by many people, and it is still not available yet, but I wonder if you could try to copy-paste the LM driver 64 instead of the 32 file.

----------


## grizogonomilo

i have etap 7.0, and waiting for etap 7.5

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
Please upload ETAP 7.1 with ******** ASAP, as this is most awaited software as on date. Thanks in advance Dear friend.

Regards
Rajesh sharma

----------


## Rudi Tua

> hello friends,
> if sameone have the medecine of ETAP 7 Windows 7 64 bit please share
> thx for help



Hi khalifa, I read this post on internet,
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
maybe could help you.


Tell me the result if you try
ThanksSee More: ETAP Software

----------


## Rudi Tua

> hello friends,
> if sameone have the medecine of ETAP 7 Windows 7 64 bit please share
> thx for help



Hi khalifa, I read this post on internet,
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
maybe could help you.
Tell me the result if you try
Thanks

----------


## spurcareer

Need book titled "Skm, Etap, & Edsa Power System Analysis".
Request forum members to kindly upload or provide link(s) to it.

Thanks

----------


## Kebian

hi kumfuamor,

i am new, a young electrical engr, i tried to download your ETAPv6.0 but its not available. pls help me get it

regards,
kebian

----------


## Kebian

Hi  All,

I need ETAP and Ecodial. Somebody pls give me the links.

regards, 
kebian

----------


## spurcareer

you can get ETAP 7.0 from the link below. There may also be other links on the forum
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Kebian

Hi Friends, I need ETAP cable sizing software, someone pls give me links to download.

regards,
kebian

----------


## rahgoshafan

anybody have etap 7.5?

----------


## jr12

HI 

I am a beginner & I wanted to learn ETAP.
Please advise me where to download the full version.

Currently I am practising with DEMO version, but cannot explore anything

Thanks in advance 

Good Day!!

----------


## josefreitas

TAKE CARE

i advise all that KUMFUAMOR is a software SELLING and not a share people.

----------


## Kebian

Hi All,

I need ETAP, for electrical systems design. Someone pls give me the links to download

regards,
kebian

----------


## Kebian

> Follow the link. This a forum for power system software. Lots of goodies
> Working ETAP 6.0 is there. Search for name Mohan post. I download and it work on my laptop. All modules are working. Don't pay for it. Enjoy it.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hello eeeng02, kindly upload ur ETAP again and give me the links to download.

regards,
kebian

----------


## raj151857

Dear Kebian,


If you are unable to download from above link, go to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] & in search type ETAP you will get ETAP *******, download the *******. Don't ask how to download *******.See More: ETAP Software

----------


## Kebian

> Dear Kebian,
> If you are unable to download from above link, go to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] & in search type ETAP you will get ETAP *******, download the *******. Don't ask how to download *******.



Hello raj151857, i cant get thru "www.kickasstorent" pls give me the other link. i desperately need this software.

regards,
kebian

----------


## raj151857

I downloaded yesterday from kickass*******

----------


## nbabous

Me, not interested ! sorry!





> I have fully working ETAP v7.0.0, if interested just email me.
> 
> kumfuamor@yahoo.com

----------


## Kebian

Hi Friends,

I have been asking for the ETAP software but no one has responded yet. I'm an a young design engr. i need this software to help me with my electrical designs, please, somebody give me the software.

regards,
kebian

----------


## Rudi Tua

I am willingly to help you but my internet access is very bad. Can not upload without errrorrr.
Anyone please help.




> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been asking for the ETAP software but no one has responded yet. I'm an a young design engr. i need this software to help me with my electrical designs, please, somebody give me the software.
> 
> regards,
> kebian

----------


## ashcoft

Hey man just **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
don't be a leecher if u wanna be a good engineer/designer

Dony
electrical engineer

----------


## ashcoft

Hey man just **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
don't be a leecher if u wanna be a good engineer/designer

Dony
electrical engineer

----------


## kerbau

Could you post the ----- Please
Thx 
trie_wibowo_s@yahoo.com

----------


## Kebian

Hi raj151857, unfortunately, i still can't get through kickas*******. Please give me another link to download. Will be looking forward to it

regards,
kebian

----------


## Kebian

Hi Spurcareer, I appreciate the help but your link is not giving me the real deal, pls give me another link to download.

regards,
kebian

----------


## spurcareer

For all who want to download ETAP:

1. search google for u******* or bit******* (these are ******* clients)
2. download u******* or bit******* and install on your computer 
3. run u******* or bit******* 
4. go to File -->  Add ******* from URL and enter the following URL. "http://www.*******downloads.net/download/1651310411/ETAP+7+0+0+with+Serial+Activation+Full+Modules+iso  " leaving out thequotes (" and ")
5. u******* or bit******* will download the etap installation ISO and ----- files to your 
    computer. This is a 2.34 Gb download so u need to be patient
6.  download ----- from "http://www.4shared.com/file/oaJbFIeH/Peta6.htm"
7.  Install ETAP and and have a good time

----------


## Kebian

Many thanks Spurcareer but i can't see any attached files to download.

See More: ETAP Software

----------


## spurcareer

ETAP 7.0 available at:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friend,
Nice you had uploaded ETAP 7.0.0 links. I request all please upload ETAP 7.1/7.5 with ******** ASAP.

----------


## Rudi Tua

Dear Friend, I search at internet, so many site tells they have ----- of 7.5, is it true that 7.5 has been -----ed ?, any one has it ?, please share.
Thanks for all

----------


## raj151857

ETAP7.50 Emulator:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi Raj, What does "emulator" means ?, we need real etap 7.5. Anybody has it ?





> ETAP7.50 Emulator:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj151857

Dear Rudi,
My friend suggest,
step 1: Install Etap V.7.5.0
Step 2: Copy madicine Etap V.6.0.0
Step 3: Run Madicine
Step 4: Restart 
Step 5: Entry Activation Code (PrQs45 /0DmpR 9QjuV2 65gFwx ;VCxyu lmGDa/).

I tried but it does not works with ETAP 7.5 Demo software. than he send me Emulator , I havn't tried yet as my laptop is not available. Some one try & post the result.

----------


## Rudi Tua

Well Thanks for the explanation Raj,
I will try. 





> Dear Rudi,
> My friend suggest,
> step 1: Install Etap V.7.5.0
> Step 2: Copy madicine Etap V.6.0.0
> Step 3: Run Madicine
> Step 4: Restart 
> Step 5: Entry Activation Code (PrQs45 /0DmpR 9QjuV2 65gFwx ;VCxyu lmGDa/).
> 
> I tried but it does not works with ETAP 7.5 Demo software. than he send me Emulator , I havn't tried yet as my laptop is not available. Some one try & post the result.

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
ETAP 11 is about to launch & we are still struggling to get ETAP 7.1/7.5. Please share old version ETAP 7.1 with ******** ASAP.

----------


## tak2750

please somone tell who  try 7.5 cra ck

----------


## Kebian

hi spurcareer, thanks for ETAP 7, i really appreciate your help. i hav finishe downloading, had link problems along the line. my computer is a 64bit system windows7. if you suspect i might hav probs intalling the software with this system, pls don't hesitate to give me the necessary solutions. thank you.

regards,
kebian

----------


## Swami

ETAP 7 package ( refer **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ) contains both 32(X86) and 64 bit installation, setup automatically detects the OS type and continue installation.(even ETAP 6.0.0 also)

----------


## Kebian

hi spurcareer, i tried installing the ETAP 7 i downloaded but whenever i click to install a " toshiba disk creator" window pops up asking me to insert an empty disc, run a copy and that's it. pls help me. i think i need some guidance on the installation.

regards,


IsaacSee More: ETAP Software

----------


## Kebian

hi spurcareer, i tried installing the ETAP 7 i downloaded but whenever i click to install a " toshiba disk creator" window pops up asking me to insert an empty disc, run a copy and that's it. pls help me. i think i need some guidance on the installation.

regards,
Isaac

----------


## Kebian

Hello Spurcareer, i hav been able to install etap7. i am trying to launch but can't get through the ETAP Lincense Path Selection dialog box- my computer name does not pass so am requested to give the IP address of the etap lincense server. pls help me. 

regards, 
kebian

----------


## Kebian

> ETAP 7 package ( refer **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ) contains both 32(X86) and 64 bit installation, setup automatically detects the OS type and continue installation.(even ETAP 6.0.0 also)



Hello Swami, i hav been able to install etap7. i am trying to launch but can't get through the ETAP Lincense Path Selection edit box- my computer name does not pass so am requested to give the IP address or name of the etap lincense server. pls help me.

regards,
kebian

----------


## Swami

Man here comes the solution, first install ETAP 6-----apply peta 6 ********(shut down your antivirus while applying ******** )----restart----open etap enter serial----done----etap 6 will run now----there after install ETAP 7 (no need apply ******** again)---done.

----------


## Kebian

thanks alot Swami but i don't have etap6, pls upload n give me the links to download, pls remember to add the peta 6 ********. if i get u right, after the etap6 i won't have any problems with any etap license path selection edit box when i try to launch.

again i luk forward to your quick response.

regards,
kebian

----------


## Kebian

Swami, don't forget to add the serial, that is if what i have wont work for that.

----------


## naughtys77

Hi 
I m young eng. i installed etap 7 but there is licanse problem. How can ı find lisance key. Etap license manager is problem for me ?!! how can i pass this step. it wants to ip adress or computer name ??!! What is it ? Pease Help me !

Samet 
Regards..

----------


## Swami

No, don't depend on me, just google it.

----------


## Kebian

Hi Swami, what do u mean by google it.  apparently another yng engr is facing the same problem try'n to launch etap7. u said the solution is to install etap6, apply peta6 ********......  i don't have etap6 nor peta6 ******** nor it's serial. so pls give them to us if u do have. thank u

regards,
kebian

----------


## rahgoshafan

please share etap 7.5

----------


## selraj.prabakaran

dear sir

i cant download software from this like kindly share me valid one.

----------


## Kebian

Hi All , i urgently need help wit some electrical design. its a 2-storey containing 7 apartments. one main panel board serving the seven consumer units, a backup generator set for the whole building, manual changeover switch. wat wiring design can ensure the meter does not read when you change supply to the generator, that is i do not want to do the double wiring bcos of cost.
Pls gurus, help, the proj is ongoing

regards,


kebianSee More: ETAP Software

----------


## JARS2011

I have the etap 7.5.0 full

email me:  Programaselectricos@hotmail.com

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
Please help in getting serial Activation code for ETAP 7.5 ASAP. raj151857@gmail.com

----------


## Kebian

Hi All , i urgently need help wit some electrical design. its a 2-storey containing 7 apartments. one main panel board serving the seven consumer units, a backup generator set for the whole building, manual changeover switch. the earthing is TT. major appliances of course are cookers and washing machines. what number of earth rods will be enough, that is coming from the main panel board to ground. how do i determine that? need ans ASAP.

regards,
kebian

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Hi All , i urgently need help wit some electrical design. its a 2-storey containing 7 apartments. one main panel board serving the seven consumer units, a backup generator set for the whole building, manual changeover switch. the earthing is TT. major appliances of course are cookers and washing machines. what number of earth rods will be enough, that is coming from the main panel board to ground. how do i determine that? need ans ASAP.
> 
> regards,
> kebian



Hi Kebian,
I think its not that easy, you have to look for the soil condition ... data of the lightning strikes arround ..... is there any tall building arround .... and so and so,
But usually mesh type is mostly helpfull for any condition .... and more over, the metal structure of building is advised to united to the grounding system ... thats the best grounding we have ever got.
but I think NFPA 70 and 780 might help you to decide.
Regards

----------


## sili_bhoot

hi
i have down loaded and installed on the laptop, but after installation its required license code. Could u pl help me out to break this.

Thanks in advance..

----------


## Rudi Tua

> hi
> i have down loaded and installed on the laptop, but after installation its required license code. Could u pl help me out to break this.
> 
> Thanks in advance..



Dear friend,
I think you should search the forum first, but as a clue i can tell you
1. If you follow each step (dont miss a thing) so it means your computer is 64bit. In order to install it on 64bit, you can not install etap that is c r a c k e d for 32 bit. So you must install virtual machine on your computer, then install windows 32 bit on the client of the virtual machine, then you can install etap on the virtual machine.
2. If your computer is 32 bit, then you must clearly check that no antivirus, nor firewall is active during etap installation, otherwise you can not install it. And also, just after finish install (before applying peta6) you must set the compatibility (of installed etap 7.0 and the peta6 files) to windows XP SP2 or SP3
3. otherwise .... maybe you use kaspersky and the antivirus protect computer being install virtual port. So you must uninstall kaspersky first.
4. There is once that I can not install on one of my computer, so then I install etap on another computer and make sure it works fine then I copy all the ETAP 7.0 folder to the "problem" computer.
OK thats all, tell me of the result when you apply my suggestion
Regards

----------


## spurcareer

Any one interested in ETAP training videos?

----------


## kumfuamor

Anyone interested in etap 7.5.0?

----------


## Tranquang

Please share activation code if you have
thks!

----------


## rcg_2008

please send me etap 7.0 64bit -----

----------


## vjvijay88

hi i need etap 7.5 version vjvijay88@rediffmail.com

----------


## vjvijay88

hi i need activation code for etap 7.5 plz share me 


contact:vjvijay88@rediffmail.comSee More: ETAP Software

----------


## veemandal

> I have the etap 7.5.0 full
> 
> email me:  Programaselectricos@hotmail.com



How can I get ETAP 7.5.0

----------


## raj151857

> How can I get ETAP 7.5.0



Dear Friend please share ETAP 7.5 with ----- & serial ASAP.

Thanks raj151857@gmail.com

----------


## en.dragush

ETAP 7.5 WITH FULL FUNCTIONS       
it's work in Win32/64Bit  
Win2000/XP/Server 2003/Vista/Win7

chieprice@yandex.ru

----------


## qyu

please upload the right address

----------


## qyu

dear,GORTEM

please reupload part 5 of ETAP 6,the addres is not valid.
or please send to qyu_so@yahoo.com
thanks before

----------


## hnx

mehmetalinur20@hotmail.com

----------


## Prasanah

yes ...i'm  interested ....prasanah21@gmail.com

----------


## Rudi Tua

hI QYU,

I wonder why you still looking for 6, while 7.5.0 is already here. Please search "ETAP 7.5.0" on this forum, there is the download address there
Hope this help you.

----------


## don_technology

JARS2011 estimated Hello, you can share links ETAP 7.5.0?? Thanks in advance.

----------


## don_technology

> I have the etap 7.5.0 full
> 
> email me:  Programaselectricos@hotmail.com



JARS2011 estimated Hello, you can share links ETAP 7.5.0?? Thanks in advance.

----------


## kazes

Hi,
can anyone help me with full neplan version?

----------


## Ajeet.kumar

interested... pls share @ ajeet3010@gmail.com

See More: ETAP Software

----------


## richierichards27

plz post the link for etap 7.5 with activation code.....its very urgent..plz help me..

----------


## etapexpert

plz visit....7 . 5 thread.

----------


## marting_08

kindly post the link of ETAP 7.0 for windows 7 64 bit OS

----------


## JARS2011

I have ETAP 7.5.0 AND ETAP 11.1.0 32/64 BITS OS.
regards

----------


## marting_08

this link cant be accessed, i mean that thread is not valid, please give some other link as soon as possible..
regards

----------


## ProfessionalSS

anyone needs gatecycle6+thermoflow21?
pm me.e.e.e

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## nitinpe

DEAR JARS2011,

REQUEST YOU TO PLEASE SHARE ETAP 11 VERSION. MY EMAIL ID IS  nitin_baba@rediffmail.com 

Your reply on the subject will be highly appreciable.

Thanks in advance.

Nitin

----------


## manuel_cv

> DEAR JARS2011,
> 
> REQUEST YOU TO PLEASE SHARE ETAP 11 VERSION. MY EMAIL ID IS  nitin_baba@rediffmail.com 
> 
> Your reply on the subject will be highly appreciable.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Nitin



ETAP 11  can be found on pages 21 and 22 in Thread: ETAP v11.0. All the required information is there. The complete software, the m e d i c i n e and the step by step instructions. Use that thread for ETAP 11.

Hope it help.

----------

